# The twelve days of a Havanese Christmas



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy kicked off a fun theme in another thread, so rather than hijack it, I've started one just for this. We've got a little song started and need everyone's input. Already people have made suggestions for the 2-4th days of a Havanese Christmas. Here's the main gist of the previous posts:

Goodness this is fun, lets go all the way to the 12 days of a Havanese Christmas....who's got some great ideas for five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten, eleven and twelve? Oh and we didn't do the "Havanese in a Pear Tree" and since someone just gave me a beautiful yard sign that I put in my memorial dogwood tree, I nominate the first day of a Havanese Christmas with this line,
"I love my Havanese" garden decor.

_All together now...:lalala:
On the first day of Christmas, my Havanese gave to me:
"I love my Havanese" garden decor;
Two Poopy Butts;
Threeee Havs with tangles;
Four sets of muddy paws;

_Okay Christy and others, tag, your turn! _
_


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

5 grooming brushes?

How about 6 ear lickies,or kisses?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Five RUN LIKE HELLLLLSSSS....


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Six tangled matts.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Seven mangled flossies.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL...so funny...you go girl and make us a song we can all sing for Christmas!!! You should get lots of ideas here.....

Eight different foods
Nine carpet spots
Ten dug up plants


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think Helen is our resident song queen, maybe she'd record it next time she's in the studio and we could cut a CD and sell it this Christmas to help Melissa pay for the forum expenses. Isn't that awesome? I'd love to have a recording of this. Does anyone know Helen's email? I can't remember her member name.

And Julie, remember that the Madan brushes come in five colors - one for each of the five grooming brushes that MeMe and Romeo will be giving me for Christmas this year. Oh my, am I having fun.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry------I didn't realize it was a song about the "down side" or negative things about havanese. I thought poopy butts was just a "mix" of good and bad things you were after. My suggestions don't fit at all!:brick:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Julie, those are the funny things - my Havanese garden decor is a good thing. Any and all suggestions are welcome and fun. 

Oh and here's a blurry picture (I was so excited I couldn't focus the camera!) of the beautiful housewarming gift that I got from Susan and her DH. Thank you Susan.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

2 knawed french doors...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute sign Lisa!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh! That Havanese sign is sooo cute! 

You guys are all so clever! Now I won't be able to stop singing the Havanese days of Christmas...and it's a bit early yet!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What do you mean Christy, you started this with your clever little ditty. LOL Actually, it reminded me that Christmas is fast approaching so I'm already doing some shopping for the 2L girls - they still believe in Santa and I'm hoping I get one more year before they learn the truth. :ear:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

six bully sticks!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

8 squirrels a running
9 puppy bellies
10 Frito feetsies


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This will be a hilarious ditty, good idea ladies!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

How about twelve torn up tug toys?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

6 feet a'shredded t.p.
(something about shreddings gotta be in there!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

These are all super everyone. And I relinquish the opening line - someone has got to better than my lousy attempt at a "Havanese in Pear Tree". Although I do love my Havanese garden decor!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

On the first day of Christmas my Hav-nese gave to me--
...a special lick on my knee.

...a stinky spot that was only pee.

....a time for us that was better than a tea.

...a life better than one could see. (my favorite.)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love it Cheryl! Estrella the Frito feeties is precious. And I agree we must come up with a great one for "shredding".

Any other special Hav traits that we need to capture? We've got RLH, mats, poopy butts, grooming, bully sticks/flossies. 

Oh and what about MHS and IWAP? We've got to come up lines for those. Maybe we need the 20 days of Christmas - and we can do anything we want 'cause it's our song!


----------

